# 300 Win Mag



## Savage110FP (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm starting to reload my own ammo for my 300 Win Mag. I was looking for some opinions on a good load. I use it for long-range target shooting. The rifle is a Savage 110FP with a Choate ultimate sniper stock and a canjar trigger system.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I relaod for a ruger m77 300wm and have had some really good luck using, winchester brass, cci large rifle primer, hornady 150gr sst, and h4350 for powder. Seems to kick a lot less with the h4350 that with a few other powders i've tried too. I've been able to get pretty consistant nickel sized groups using this combo.

Matt


----------



## Savage110FP (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah I may get a muzzle break installed because of the recoil. It doesn't really bother me physically, it makes me way less accurate because the gun hops badly. I need to get my hands on a lead sled or something to zero it in because in our shoots, we're not allowed to use benchrests, only bipods. Thanks for the info.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I've noticed that H4350 does have alot less recoil in our 300WM. Anouther thing that you could doe for recoil is get a Hogue Over-Molded stock. The recoil pad built in to that is really nice. I have one on my 270 (came standard) and I can shoot that thing all day long without felling a thing. Wished I would of bought one a couple years ago. :sniper:


----------



## Savage110FP (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I have the choate ultimate sniper stock and the recoil pad does do a really nice job. Like I said, it's not necessarily the physical part of it. I'm a big guy and I can take a little thumping. It's how much the gun itself jumps. I think a muzzle break will do the trick.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

One other thing I have noticed just shooting in general is how you hold your rifle can completely change the impact point of the bullet by several inches sometimes. For example, the 300wm I shoot is a ruger m77, if I shoot off a bipod with a light grip and then with a tight grip the poi changes some. If I keep the grip consistant with either a light grip on the forearm I will shoot really nice groups. If i do a group with a tight grip I'll still get nice groups, but the poi will move down and to the right some. It also makes a difference whether I'm shooting off a bipod or sand bags. Just something to consider if you are shooting competition. Try to be really consistent with everything.

Matt


----------

